# Moving and Medication



## Lavender Rose (Oct 3, 2010)

I plan on moving to Japan in either February or March. My question is: I am on disability - for seizures. I get around $500.00 a month in the state I am in. Does anyone know how this works when I move? Will my state continue to 'pay' me or will Japan. I'm at a loss. 
Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

State disability benefits are for residents of the state only. If you moved to a different state within the US, you'd have to requalify for benefits in your new state of residence.

Your eligibility for Japanese benefits will depend on your reason for moving to Japan and your status while there (e.g. if you or your spouse is working, you may qualify for whatever disability benefits are on offer from the Japanese government or health care system but usually not until after a period of making contributions into the system). 

My understanding is that the Japanese health care system is based on private insurance. If you or your spouse is taking a job in Japan, you should probably talk to the employer to see what is covered under the health care plan they proprose.

If you're asking about straight disability payments rather than health care benefits, I'm afraid the answer is a simple "no" - those payments will stop as soon as you change residence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

